
Intelsat declares bankruptcy as means to fund C-band spectrum clearing - hollows
https://spacenews.com/intelsat-declares-bankruptcy-as-means-to-fund-c-band-spectrum-clearing/
======
h2odragon
> "Intelsat is the third large satellite communications company to declare
> bankruptcy this year,"

They're still launching C band satellites as the FCC is requiring the spectrum
to be used for other purposes. In fact this bankruptcy is partially to help
them get more benefits from the FCC over that...

I wonder if it occurred to anyone there to, you know, _not_ continue spending
big on obsolete goals.

